# Some CM News.



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Figured this should be spread around so people are aware.
http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/psa-transition-to-cyanogenmod-org

-Brought to you by Marino's Nexus 7-


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

Not good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

To buy list:

* Noose

* Torch

* Plane ticket to London


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow! Just wow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowboarda42 (Mar 1, 2012)

It's a sad day, I'm praying that they're able to get back the domain and all the accounts. Why someone would do something like this is beyond me, no monetary gain or anything.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

If anyone wants to see the shitstorm unfold on twitter here is the asshats profile:

https://mobile.twitter.com/MrADeveci?p=s


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> If anyone wants to see the shitstorm unfold on twitter here is the asshats profile:
> 
> https://mobile.twitt...m/MrADeveci?p=s


A.K.A. SatanR1


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

This really shouldn't be aired here as it's not Nexus related and should be handled by cyanogen themselves. No point in getting the public involved in this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

akellar said:


> This really shouldn't be aired here as it's not Nexus related and should be handled by cyanogen themselves. No point in getting the public involved in this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


waaaaaaaaaaay too late for that, but very novel of you, and for the record i agree with ya 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

This is not Galaxy Nexus related. Moving...


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Things have been resolved, according to this: http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/domain-situation-has-been-resolved


----------

